# Goyard in Paris with mini Saigon..is that possible??



## natalia0128

Hello,
I really love Goyard mini Saigon so much.
I am planning my trip to Paris and get it. 
DO you think mini Saigon is hard to find even in Paris?
Can I ask SA reserve one for me?
Or will SA able to save a bag for customers?


----------



## yoshikitty

I haven't been to the Paris store but had some email exchanges with them.
As far as I understand, you can buy the bag to pick it up in store later.


----------



## natalia0128

yoshikitty said:


> I haven't been to the Paris store but had some email exchanges with them.
> As far as I understand, you can buy the bag to pick it up in store later.


Really 
You can email SA the specific bag and they can save bag for you.
Do you mind to share your Sale Associate who willing reserve a bag?


----------



## yoshikitty

natalia0128 said:


> Really
> You can email SA the specific bag and they can save bag for you.
> Do you mind to share your Sale Associate who willing reserve a bag?





natalia0128 said:


> Really
> You can email SA the specific bag and they can save bag for you.
> Do you mind to share your Sale Associate who willing reserve a bag?



Hi, I will PM you.


----------



## bisousx

natalia0128 said:


> Hello,
> I really love Goyard mini Saigon so much.
> I am planning my trip to Paris and get it.
> DO you think mini Saigon is hard to find even in Paris?
> Can I ask SA reserve one for me?
> Or will SA able to save a bag for customers?



I have seen a mini Saigon at the store the last two times in Paris (both within the last few months). I would give them a call and see if they can put one on hold for you. I’m not sure what is their policy on holds, but it wouldn’t hurt to ask.


----------



## Baggal113

yoshikitty said:


> Hi, I will PM you.


Hi! I’m going to Paris next month and want to purchase a Goyard. Can you please share the SA info with me? Much appreciate!


----------



## yoshikitty

Baggal113 said:


> Hi! I’m going to Paris next month and want to purchase a Goyard. Can you please share the SA info with me? Much appreciate!



Please check your PM.


----------



## lovemylife15

yoshikitty said:


> Please check your PM.


I‘d love to know as well please


----------



## yoshikitty

lovemylife15 said:


> I‘d love to know as well please



Hi, can't PM you, I got this message: This member limits who may view their full profile.


----------



## lovemylife15

yoshikitty said:


> Hi, can't PM you, I got this message: This member limits who may view their full profile.


Sorry, thanks anyway!


----------



## natalia0128

Baggal113 said:


> Hi! I’m going to Paris next month and want to purchase a Goyard. Can you please share the SA info with me? Much appreciate!


Hope you got PM from yoshikitty by now.
Please share your  Goyard trip with US. I am planning so back in Fall or sooner


----------



## Baggal113

I will!


----------



## guide187

i am planning to visit Paris boutique next month, 
can you please share or pm me an SA, thx


----------



## Zürichberg

yoshikitty said:


> I haven't been to the Paris store but had some email exchanges with them.
> As far as I understand, you can buy the bag to pick it up in store later.


Would you mind sharing your SA?


----------



## hlavie

All mini saigon were sold out when my friend was there


----------



## natalia0128

hermessister said:


> All mini saigon were sold out when my friend was there


no no
Recently


----------



## hlavie

natalia0128 said:


> no no
> Recently



this was Monday and Tuesday this week


----------



## Mariapia

If you don’t mind buying preowned, Natalia, Collector Square( a French reputable site) has one at the moment and from the pics, it seems to be in great condition.
You can have a look at

www.collectorsquare.com

Here is the store address
Collector Square,
36 Bd Raspail
75007 Paris

And their phone number
+33(0)1 46 34 35 30

I hope you will find your Saigon when you are in Paris.


----------



## hlavie

I’m also looking for one in black/tan. Anyone got lucky to purchase one in Paris lately?


----------



## natalia0128

Have anyone had lucks in paris?


----------



## yoshikitty

In case some of you will visit the south of France after Paris:
I visited the Monaco store around 5 days ago. The SA said the mini Saigon is a very hot item at the moment and it's always sold out.
But they still have the souple style in red and yellow and even the limited edition in silver. It's a very cute bag and the price is quite good. Unfortunately they are not my colour and I didn't get it. One more thing, the price is the same no matter what colour.


----------



## natalia0128

yoshikitty said:


> In case some of you will visit the south of France after Paris:
> I visited the Monaco store around 5 days ago. The SA said the mini Saigon is a very hot item at the moment and it's always sold out.
> But they still have the souple style in red and yellow and even the limited edition in silver. It's a very cute bag and the price is quite good. Unfortunately they are not my colour and I didn't get it. One more thing, the price is the same no matter what colour.


How much the Saigon in euro
I called the store in us they said now  the price is 3560$ in all colors no difference between classic color and special color


----------



## hlavie

natalia0128 said:


> How much the Saigon in euro
> I called the store in us they said now  the price is 3560$ in all colors no difference between classic color and special color



the tan and black color is always sold out even in the US


----------



## natalia0128

hermessister said:


> the tan and black color is always sold out even in the US


Really, I just called Beverly Hills and Dallas store they have one left in Tan.. I was shocked when the price for is $3560 even classic colors


----------



## yoshikitty

natalia0128 said:


> How much the Saigon in euro
> I called the store in us they said now  the price is 3560$ in all colors no difference between classic color and special color



Sorry but I cannot remember the price at all


----------



## chilipepper_96

natalia0128 said:


> Really, I just called Beverly Hills and Dallas store they have one left in Tan.. I was shocked when the price for is $3560 even classic colors


Wow, that is quite pricy. Taking this bag off my wishlist.


----------



## aoshi_0514

How can I email the Goyard store in Paris?


----------



## Chloe_an.an

yoshikitty said:


> Please check your PM.


Hi! I’m going to Paris in August and want to purchase a Goyard Saigon mini. Can you please share the SA info with me? Thank you so much!


----------



## dana1393

yoshikitty said:


> Please check your PM.



Can you send me your Goyard Paris SA please? TIA


----------



## daisyjo

I was at the Goyard shop late May and they were sold out of the mini Saigon.  They were also very depleted on the reversible Anjou bag.  I was shopping for a gift and had to settle for the burgundy color.  It is nice but not what I wanted.  Lines out the door.  And the items I ordered for personalization are going to take 6 weeks.  And is it just me, or do the sales associates always seem baffled when they are writing up a personalization request?


----------

